# Frisbee Dog



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

It's Thanksgiving in Canada today, so we took advantage of the day off work to take Ziggy out for a little frisbee tossing. I decided to try out my camera's burst mode that takes a series of shots in a row. She moved so fast that I found it hard to focus in and most of the shots have some blur, but here's Ziggy our frisbee crazy PWD running wild.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, cool
Saffy has recently become very frisbee motivated, and has even been known to choose the frisbee over her most coveted tennis ball!
Frisbees are great, cos you can play tug with them or use them like a tennis ball and the dogs love it

Ziggy certainly looks like he loves it lol!

Lol, I love the one where you can see the frisbee in the air way over away, and he is in mid-turn, and his eyes are completely fixed on the frisbee!
Nothing else matters lol


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Those are great shots!!
Thanks for sharing them!

Frisbee dogs are so neat.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

jak said:


> Lol, cool
> Saffy has recently become very frisbee motivated, and has even been known to choose the frisbee over her most coveted tennis ball!
> Frisbees are great, cos you can play tug with them or use them like a tennis ball and the dogs love it


Haha, Zig's the opposite. She started out LOVING her frisbee and just recently got into the tennis ball. My mom got her one of those rubber bouncy balls recently and she loves that more than the tennis ball.

Really though, she just loves to retrieve and work. Everytime we so much as look at the front door or towards her leash, she runs to the front drawers where we keep her toys and leaps up to the top drawer where they are and arches back with her head thrown down like "pleeeeaaaasssseeee take me out and throw something for me!" It's really cute.


----------



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

I love the last one in the first post. What wonderful fun! Our little mini isn't fast enough to catch the frisbee in the air, just yet we hope.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Haha, Zig's the opposite. She started out LOVING her frisbee and just recently got into the tennis ball. My mom got her one of those rubber bouncy balls recently and she loves that more than the tennis ball.
> 
> Really though, she just loves to retrieve and work. Everytime we so much as look at the front door or towards her leash, she runs to the front drawers where we keep her toys and leaps up to the top drawer where they are and arches back with her head thrown down like "pleeeeaaaasssseeee take me out and throw something for me!" It's really cute.


Lol, I use the rubber bouncy ball for agility training! The frisbee is too unpredictable lol, I can sorta contain the ball a bit easier. But the bouncy ball is so funny cos she will hit it again again while she is running full speed trying to catch it. Sometimes she'll kick it as we, which is really funny to see


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2008)

taxtell said:


> Those are great shots!!
> Thanks for sharing them!
> 
> Frisbee dogs are so neat.


I quite agree. My Frisbee goes with me _everywhere_.

Pepper


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Gah, adorable! I love the shots and the movement in them!

You'll have to tell me more about PWDs sometime, they look and seem to be interesting dogs... which makes me wonder about their personalities!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Here's some more recent photos.

Ziggy tree jumping!









A cold frisbee retrieve









Cold on the beach









And a final frisbee retrieve.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love it! I cannot wait to do this stuff with Olie.


----------

